# How is Sony DCR-SX44E/R Camcorders?



## ra_sriniketan (Jun 25, 2011)

I m planning to by this camcorder.Is it good?Also it provides 4GB inbuilt memory.With MPEG-2/PS format how long can it record?


----------

